# you will be amazed



## Reaper (Jan 30, 2009)

http://en.akinator.com
Think of a character and answer the questions.


----------



## Goli (Jan 30, 2009)

WTF!?
I was thinking of Sonic... and it guessed it!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 30, 2009)

Not bad a bunch of times it failed but when I was thinking of Sigourney Weaver it was right.


----------



## War (Jan 30, 2009)

Dude, what the FUCK. I was thinking of Junpei Iori from Persona 3 and this SOB got it right. I'm now going to go whisper to myself in a dark corner. My mind has been PENETRATED.


----------



## science (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG IT GOT IT RIGHT STEPHEN KING!!!!


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 30, 2009)

Apparently, he loves playing with me...


----------



## mcjones92 (Jan 30, 2009)

scooby doo, tommy from rugrats, and shaggy

got them all!


----------



## War (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy crap I was thinking Sora from Kingdom Hearts and it got it right again. WTF. 

Okay... it hasn't beaten me yet. There's one character Im thinking of that it will NEVER guess.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy crap, he even got pendragon.

and killua from hxh

and danial faraday from lost

and michael scott from the office

and chrono from chrono trigger

and even l block from tetris >.>

and tai from digimon

and lugia 

how the hell does he do this >.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG IT GOT RON WEASLEY!


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 30, 2009)

Missed Lode Runner, but that was pretty vague.
Ima try again.

Edit:
Missed Carly Simon too.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 30, 2009)

I remember when he got the Vault Dweller around the time he first showed up and I just stared in amazement.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL it got Link and Marcus Fenix right! And Steve Jobs


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 30, 2009)

Geez it even got Bill Gates! It didn't get Jeremy Stone from The Andromeda Strain though, what else should I try.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 30, 2009)

I shat bricks. It knew I was thinking of Shadow the Hedgehog and Megaman and it got it right. That's crazy.


----------



## War (Jan 30, 2009)

Woot I got him! He couldn't guess Aura (.hack series)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 30, 2009)

It guessed Yoshi! Gonna try it again......Really well made.....I must say I AM AMAZED!


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 30, 2009)

It got Hatsune Miku (Vocaloid) lol

One of the questions he asked was:
"Does your character wear a very sexy miniskirt?" I lol'd

It got Yoko and Simon from Gurren Lagann too. Haruhi and Mikuru too. This is *witchcraft*.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 30, 2009)

He thought of Sharon Stone, and I thought of Pamela Anderson, but I might answered some of the questions wrong..

EDIT: It guessed Hello Kitty, and it was really fast!

EDIT EDIT: He missed Psyduck, he thought of Pikachu!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 30, 2009)

Whoa this is AMAZING.... He even guessed Ranjit from How I Met Your Mother.... the unimportant cab driver!!


----------



## War (Jan 30, 2009)

One of the questions asked if my character had small breasts :


----------



## Nocturnius (Jan 30, 2009)

holy shit. i was thinking of lebron james and it got it right hahaha sweet


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy shit it got Suigintou right


----------



## War (Jan 30, 2009)

Wtf... HE EVEN GUESSED THE MAIN CHARACTER FROM CAVE STORY. o-o


----------



## gumbyscout (Jan 30, 2009)

It only got 2 out of 5 of mine so far. It got Joanna Dark and Laura Croft. It didn't get Banjo (got a teddy bear) or Kazooie (got Rouge the Bat :/), or Cream the Rabbit (got Tails, which is weird because I stated the character was female :/).


----------



## alex (Jan 30, 2009)

Haruhi(obvious, but still) He got it.

Zidane Tribal - Got it...

Katsura(School Days) - WRONG! Maybe I put some things in wrong... but still. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She ended up being on the list. :\

Nagisa Furukawa - RIGHT!

Chii - Chobits - right again... :\

Damn, only once, and probably because I entered wrong. :\



			
				War said:
			
		

> One of the questions asked if my character had small breasts :


----------



## R2DJ (Jan 30, 2009)

Thought of Mario - correct
Thought of Snorlax - correct
Thought of Ash Ketchum - correct
Thought of Ryu - it answered Ken LOL
Thought of Steve Jobs - correct
Thought of Kel Mitchell (Kenan and Kel) - it gave me The Rock LOLZ
Thought of Mini-Me (Verne Troyer) - it gave me Jon Stewart
Thought of Aladdin - correct
Thought of Trish Stratus - correct
Thought of one of the Cheeky Girls - it gave me Nicola Roberts (Girls Aloud)

So it's 6 - 4. Really amazing. I'm gonna show this to my friends.


----------



## War (Jan 30, 2009)

gumbyscout said:
			
		

> It only got 2 out of 5 of mine so far. It got Joanna Dark and Laura Croft. It didn't get Banjo (got a teddy bear) or Kazooie (got Rouge the Bat :/), or Cream the Rabbit (got Tails, which is weird because I stated the character was female :/).


It's probably because you answered some questions wrong. You're either being over-thinking it too much, or not enough.


----------



## R2DJ (Jan 30, 2009)

gumbyscout said:
			
		

> It only got 2 out of 5 of mine so far. It got Joanna Dark and Laura Croft. It didn't get Banjo (got a teddy bear) or Kazooie (got Rouge the Bat :/), or Cream the Rabbit (got Tails, which is weird because I stated the character was female :/).


Tails is Female...FYIStupid me...again.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy shit, it got shanoa from castlevania right. 
(I thought I did a crappy job explaining too!)

Fuck, he also got rena from higurashi right!


----------



## gumbyscout (Jan 30, 2009)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> gumbyscout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tails is not female :/. He is just voiced with female voice actors like 90% of male children are.


----------



## alex (Jan 30, 2009)

lol I picked a generic character, a Mii. And it gave me A Sim!


----------



## War (Jan 30, 2009)

he got Cooking Mama right

this thread is epic


----------



## Zarkz (Jan 30, 2009)

so far, it got Dicky Barett,Jack Black and Neku wrong and Homer Simpson,oolong,meta mknight,L,gash bell , and naruto right


----------



## swimmeringer (Jan 30, 2009)

HA! It couldn't guess Jenova. I'm a winner.


----------



## Licardo7 (Jan 30, 2009)

it got sonic and ninja gudian. But missed Jessica Alba and Will smith.


----------



## mcjones92 (Jan 30, 2009)

it gets fuckin token from south park thats so good


----------



## science (Jan 30, 2009)

It got Markus Naslund! And a bunch of other really random things!

*Posts merged*


----------



## eltrut (Jan 30, 2009)

I've only tried pikachu, misty, mario and haruhi all of which he got correct.

Anyone know how this works? Is it based on probability or deduction?

Edit: He also got Haku (Naruto character from about 5 episodes)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 30, 2009)

I lost track of how many it got right. What it got wrong:

Diethart Reid (not suggested previously)
Linkiboy (hah)
Kaz Hirai
Li Xingke


----------



## wynsezhello (Jan 30, 2009)

WHAT! HE GUESSED ME DAYDREAMING OF MARIA OZAWA! JUST OMG!


----------



## alex (Jan 30, 2009)

*Your clone!*

I got that for putting myself.


----------



## Advi (Jan 30, 2009)

My knowledge of EarthBound characters makes beating his ass waaaaaay too easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

Never mind D:


----------



## skyman747 (Jan 30, 2009)

I was thinking of Amy from Sonic and it gave me Feldt from Gundam 00. 

Second time I picked Setsuna F. Seiei of Gundam 00, and it got it right. Really had no doubt when it asked "is your character arab" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, picked Sumeragi from Gundam 00 and got her too. I didn't even think it had enough info


----------



## alex (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, one of the questions:

Is your character know for her breasts?

I'm trying to get him, I'm up to question 20 already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




woo, I got him, but he has no picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going for Death, but Grim Reaper is the same thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trying to get one that is not in there.


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 30, 2009)

Let's see how fast he can guess god...



Spoiler



Q: Is your character a woman?
A: I don't know.
Q: Is your character in the bible?
A: Yes.
Q: Is your character famous for creating the world?
A: Yes.
Q: Does your character ride a motorcycle? (he seriously asked this).
A: Probably/ Partially.
Q: Does your character have a great artistic skill?
A: Yes.
Q: Is your character internationally famous?
A: Yes.
Q: Is your character young?
A: I don't know.
Q: Does your character have a famous son?
A: Yes. 
Q: Does your character work for a TV channel?
A: Probably/ Partially.
Q: Is your character a singer, or works with a singer?
A: Probably/ Partially.
Q: Is your character female? (wtf genie, you already asked that.)
A: I don't know.
Q: Is your character french?
A: I don't know.
Q: Is your character a god or goddess?
A: Yes.
Q: Is your character bad?
A: I don't know.
Q: Is your character linked to the color red?
A: No.

I think of...




*GOD!*



That damned genie could've guessed it on his third question...


----------



## da_head (Jan 30, 2009)

lol it got crono. pretty neat

jack bauer as well

aww it failed. i was tryin to get tojo aya from ichigo 100%
and it got me tsukamoto temna from school rumble. close i guess, but there's one MAJOR difference.

their breasts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and no i'm not being a pervert. one of the questions asked me if her breasts were small, and i said no, but it still got me temna lmao

heh it got aoi nagisa from strawberry panic lol

got main character of cowboy bebop


----------



## Sharpz (Jan 30, 2009)

THIS IS THE DEVILS WORK! It guessed everything I threw at it.Pretty sweet


----------



## Anakir (Jan 30, 2009)

I was amazed on first try. But, I understand how it works right after. But I must admit, this thing is absolutely amazing for a first time exposure.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 30, 2009)

holy crap, it guessed phoenix wright...


----------



## Raika (Jan 30, 2009)

Fuuuuuuck I thought of Sakura Haruno from Naruto and he guessed it right OMGGGGGGGGG!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Haha i thought of Tom Nook from animal crossing and he thought of some skunk.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great Odin's Raven!

I was thinking of Mr. Burns and Hobbes from C&H and it got them both right. Time to do some more.

Edit : it got Hey arnold too lol.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 30, 2009)

Damn, it guessed Bubsy! But it guessed Master Chief when I was thinking of Vectorman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: It took him about 40Q to guess Vectorman


----------



## skyman747 (Jan 30, 2009)

Got another Gundam 00 character (Wang liu Mei) and also got Simon of TTGL. I love this thing.


----------



## sparky28000 (Jan 30, 2009)

WtF 

it quest 

gordon freeman o_0
alyx vance 0_o
and even chell form portal right gonna try companion cube =D

WTF he can do the weighted companion cube

and the heavy
an headcrab


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 30, 2009)

it got phoenix wright right :]

EDIT: oh whoops
someone already tried that :3


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, he got both of mine!

Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper

and

Aisaka Taiga from Toradora!

PS: Toradora ep 17 released today :3


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 30, 2009)

oh noes
too many people are playing >.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 30, 2009)

Morrisey... Anna Ohura...  TzTok-Jad... Myra Hindley... It got them all wrong. I haven't had a right one yet.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 30, 2009)

it said my character was... Emo.
thats not a character!
and then it said
...Porn Star
when i clearly said that she doesnt appear in porn videos >.<
it also asked me if it was a girl like 3 times..


----------



## 1NOOB (Jan 30, 2009)

ok , im amazed ... got rocko from rocko's modern life o.0(and like 10 others)  but i beat him with matrix from reboot : D


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 30, 2009)

He also just got Moss and Roy from the I.T. Crown.  Again, surprised and awe'd


----------



## imz (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG! I guessed Spongebob and he got it!


----------



## Orc (Jan 30, 2009)

WTF IT GOT IT RIGHT!









Edit: Surprisingly, I beat it with Death of the Endless which should be more known than Pico. :/


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 30, 2009)

Spoiler










:3

It got this one too!

EDIT:
and


Spoiler


----------



## RanmaFreak (Jan 30, 2009)

wow....this thing is GOOD!

2/3 for me.

It guess The Prince from Katamari Damacy, and Teddy from Persona 4, but missed Mandy Patinkin.


----------



## Prime (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow crap, It got my guess correct



Spoiler


----------



## Orc (Jan 30, 2009)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH WOW it got this and I answered a number of "I don't know"s too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 30, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I submit to Akinator's genius.


----------



## Sstew (Jan 30, 2009)

Bwahah, Kick ass. I was thinking of "Patrick Star" [Starfish in Spongebob] and it got it right.

That was cool

Edit: Got Stewie Griffin to.

Weird questions

Is your character an adult"
No
Does Your character have a brother and a sister"
Yes
Is your character part of a famous family
.. Yes.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 30, 2009)

It has a big list of names, according to your answers it removes names that have nothing to do according to your answers and then in the end it answers when there are no persons left in the list. It's not magical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I expected Orc not to fall for it :3


----------



## Orc (Jan 30, 2009)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, I even forgot the character's name and it got it. It's creepy when it starts asking the RIGHT QUESTIONS right in the beginning, I was thinking of Lenore (the cute little dead girl) and it asked:
1) Is your character a woman?
2) Is your character a child?
3) Is she blonde?
WHAT?! GET OUT OF MY HEAD


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 30, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> It has a big list of names, according to your answers it removes names that have nothing to do according to your answers and then in the end it answers when there are no persons left in the list. It's not magical
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gah, I know!  After a few questions and it starts getting it right one after the other... creepy!  I did the same for the teacher from SZS (forgot his name but remembered mannerisms/descriptions) and he was in there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Of course it's a process-of-elimination-game *magic*, silly Noitora


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 30, 2009)

Past 3 questions I tried, it got all wrong. 

I tried:-

Lemmings
Miss Scarlett
Rayman.


No, I'm not amazed.


----------



## Orc (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey, I still have my old 20Q and I opened it up and it was filled with *magic*!

Honestly, I am amazed at the character database. 4/12 mistakes for me now, though they were in the suggested list.

WildDenim: PRO-TIP - Answer the questions it asks correctly.


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 30, 2009)

I did. 

It just sucks.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 30, 2009)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Past 3 questions I tried, it got all wrong.
> 
> I tried:-
> 
> ...





Spoiler










Rayman is in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler










And lemmings.


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 30, 2009)

He loves you. x.x Since I posted about him getting them wrong, he got all the answers right.

Tried Winnie the Pooh, Spryo, Bella Swan and Minnie Mouse. *shrugs*


----------



## Orc (Jan 30, 2009)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> I did.
> 
> It just sucks.







It missed Miss Scarlet though it did think of a blonde girl in red which I don't know of.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 30, 2009)

As I thought the list doesn't contain Greek singers.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 30, 2009)

holey crap that's awesome!!!
he guessed:
Franziska
Gray Fox
Snake
Travis Touchdown
R.O.B
Anthony Carmine
Josh Holloway
and
Obama!


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy shit, my first one was Guy Shishio from GaoGaiGar, and he got it wrong. Then I thought I would be a bit easier and try Renton from Eureka 7 and he got it right. 

They sure middle-eastern'd 20 questions.

Actually, he got it right the second time. I must have done something wrong with my answers.

The database of its answers are dated, so characters from recently new anime won't appear.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 31, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> The database of its answers are dated


Then press NO and submit a character. That's how 90% of the characters got on there.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jan 31, 2009)

OMGWTFBBQ

This is awesome! =D

*bookmark'd*


----------



## dice (Jan 31, 2009)

cupajoe said:
			
		

> Let's see how fast he can guess god...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God has a father?


----------



## rhyguy (Jan 31, 2009)

WTF?
I said my character lived at the north pole for the last question (which was a lie) and it still guessed mario


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Jan 31, 2009)

[Deleted comment]


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 31, 2009)

holy shit nipples this is awesome
i wonder who made this site
whoever did good job


----------



## Mimoy (Jan 31, 2009)

I tried Kirby and it actually worked. This reminded me of the 20Q website because they ask questions where it narrows down subjects to get the answer. It is really fun though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: I tried it again and this time trying God, but I happen to come across this weird answer which is "The one nothing is known about" and it gives me a man with like a black mask or bag around his head.


----------



## pinesal (Jan 31, 2009)

You guys might like this too http://www.20q.net/


----------



## Fakie! (Jan 31, 2009)

It got Conker. Amazing shit!


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 31, 2009)

bah, it couldn't guess Vyse (skies of arcadia). it said



Spoiler


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 31, 2009)

HAHAH I BEAT THE SYSTEM
it had to ask me a long list of questions but it guessed WRONG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



of course Kuchiki Byakuya(bleach) was on that enormous checkbox list


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 31, 2009)

It worked...
Thats scary...
I'm back to living in my safehouse...

*goes into a lead coffin*


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 31, 2009)

First one, Link, second one, Wario, third one, Slash...
He got them all :|
Ichigo, Kenpachi, Tsunade, Naruto, Kirby, Isaac(from gs)...
He got them all.
Orlando Bloom.. I was aiming for Legolas, but it's good enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally, he got one wrong.
Was aiming for Ryu of the Breath Of Fire series, but he guessed Kite from .hack


----------



## Calafas (Jan 31, 2009)

Guessed Ganondorf (I knew it had me at 'Is he related to Nintendo' and 'Does he have red hair')

and it also got Daron Malakian  :S

Weird stuff.


----------



## Jax (Jan 31, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Ducky (Jan 31, 2009)

I know this thing.. Whenever you find something which doesnt exist there.. you add it yourself and it gets bigger.. like wikipedia


----------



## CrystalSweet (Jan 31, 2009)

OMFG.
this is creepy.
it got harry potter right.
and super mario.
and peach.

HOW DOES IT KNOW??? o_0


----------



## Domination (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow it got Bill gates right, Warren Buffet to! 

OMG!OMG!

Oh wait it got 1 wrong I was thinking of Hadrian Uranium and it thought of my future husband LOL....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 1, 2009)

It missed my first character. (Kaylee Frye from Firefly) but got the second. (Haruhara Haruko, of FLCL) 

*Goes to play again.*


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 1, 2009)

he usually gets anime/cg characters right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 he even got Allah right


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2009)

It was wrong.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Feb 1, 2009)

It guessed Sakurai, I was thinking of Yuji Naka :|


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 1, 2009)

Ha. This thing is easier to outsmart than the 20Q machines.

I thought of Will(Fire Emblem 7).

I let it guess twice and it couldn't get it. Unfortunately, they pretty much make you add your character to the list, and of course it uses the info you gave it to create/add to its profile. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2009)

I played some too, got more right than wrong but it was a close call. Some of those wrong ones were fairly close (same film, show, band, sport, political thoughts, mythology) and others were right out.

Few were answered in under 7, on more questions 2 got correct that were originally not.

It is not so good at more obscure sports, authors and some of the more offbeat musicians.


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 2, 2009)

It got Yukiko, Jaden Yukio, Nanya Shiki, and Hisui. I am scared T_T


----------



## jargus (Feb 2, 2009)

I went for Rita Repulsa and he said Wicked Witch of the West.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I guess a very old animated series from around 1995-1996, it didn't got it right. If people want to know what show I am talking about its...

Wikipedia

If many people don't know what show this was it use to come on channel Fox 5 VERY early in the morning around 5 am. I use to watch it since I was bored and didn't have cable.


----------



## Pendulum (Feb 2, 2009)

I think it will never guess Jan Peter Balkende...

EDIT: AWWWWW MY GOOOOOWD! IT GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leonheart_a (Feb 2, 2009)

Fucking hell it got everyhing, Ryu Hayabusa, megaman even the guy from Beverly Hills Ninja!


----------



## Pileopoop (Feb 2, 2009)

Haha it got SxePhil. That's so awesome.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 3, 2009)

It got the chick I like and her hot friend!


----------



## Gwendall (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy smokes, it got Kaiji right.


----------

